# question about reading pedigree



## KittyKat (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi, I had a question as to how to interpret a pedigree chart.... How do I find out what lines my GSD came from?

On the pedigree... there are many SZ####### or D###### AE###### DL###### I just wondered if these ment anything?


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmm, I don't know, but am interested in the answer.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Post his pedigree, that would help, is he in the database?


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 19, 2009)

*i would*

He's not on the database... his parents arn't but many down the line are.....

Yries Mom is.... Tinks Sarenatie Trula - PW069156

His grand parents on his mom's side are.... 
Sly Von Dorm - FU381843

with Gerry Com Altbacher Wald
Gerry vom Altbacherwald pedigree information - German shepherd dog


Yries Dad is... Cisco HouseofG - KLT13823

his mom is Coda Vom Erstehund
Coda vom Erstehund pedigree information - German shepherd dog

his dad is Harro Vom Sickinger Moorwerk - DL852158/01 

Those are his parents and his grand parents..... I have him on the database but I don't know how to put his parents or grandparents onto his online one.... I have it here on paper.....


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I have 2 of those in my dog's pedigree. DL is an AKC registration. SZ is German.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 19, 2009)

ok.... my pup has 92% all SZ on his mothers and 99% on his dads. So that would mean he's mostly from germany then?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great question! My pup has his entire mom's side as SZ (number), therefore would that mean that his mother's side is all from (registered in) Germany? (EDIT this part as the answer was given above)

What would "DN" mean?


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

After clicking on both links. It looks like your dog is all German. The top part shows all the linebreeding that makes up the pedigree and your dog.

Don't know what DN is!!!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

DN is what comes after DL. It is an AKC registration number.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 19, 2009)

and there are a few that have no letters at all... what are those ones?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I checked the two pedigrees linked to the database - those are some famous and successful West German working lines.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Just because there are DN or DL numbers for the dog's registered number does not mean the dog is from an American line, just that the dog was registered here. If both of the dog's parents either have an SZ number OR have a DL number with GER after it, then they were both from Germany and all of their progeny are also 100% German (whichever line).

It really does not matter when the dog or dogs came over this way, unless it was mingled with an American line dog, it is still whatever line was imported and from wherever.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

KittyKat said:


> Hi, I had a question as to how to interpret a pedigree chart.... How do I find out what lines my GSD came from?
> 
> On the pedigree... there are many SZ####### or D###### AE###### DL###### I just wondered if these ment anything?


There's alot of good info on how to read a pedigree here:

German Shepherd Dog abbreviations, Definitions, and German terms | How to read German pedigree

Reading Pedigrees of German Shepherd Dogs


----------

